# BRAND new what gun should i get??



## cummins (Feb 15, 2012)

ok guys first off ive been researching for awhile but would like to hear some people referring me to what i should get. my i currently own 3 pistols 2 .22s and a super blackhawk 44 mag now i love these guns but i need something for self defense that i can carry on me in the woods and carry in the truck. i want something with a bigger clip this is why im not guna carry the 44 mag but what would yall recommend? what caliber? is the px4 a good gun to have? or something in a ruger would be better? thanks!


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

welcome from southern oregon


----------



## cummins (Feb 15, 2012)

tthanks for the welcome!


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Popcornsmilie


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! If you're going to hunt or carry in the woods and want high capacity, a 10mm Glock G20 would be one answer. If you're carrying concealed it would be a little big. Determine exactly what you're going to do with it and go try out a few different pistols at a range. Just my two bits.


----------



## cummins (Feb 15, 2012)

im not going to hunt with the pistol just needed in case something shows up that i cant get away from.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

.40 S&W or
10mm

if you don't mind the 44mag recoil then you wont mind the 10mm
however the .40 ammo is probably easier to find for purchase


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

Welcome! I suggest the Ruger SR9 and SR40.


----------



## ctrcs (Dec 23, 2011)

You Might like the Glock G19 (9mm), G23 (40) or G38 (45) depending on what caliber you are most comfortable with.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi and welcome....if you are already used to a revolver trigger and want a semi-auto look at the Sig p250 in .40 or .45, with it you can change sizes and calibers for woods or carry ......they make a 2sum package that will be a subcompact and full size in the caliber you choose, as they share the fire control unit.....Sig also has a lifetime warranty as well....JJ


----------



## Russ (Aug 19, 2011)

*Cummins, One Gun Does Not Do It All*



cummins said:


> ok guys first off ive been researching for awhile but would like to hear some people referring me to what i should get. my i currently own 3 pistols 2 .22s and a super blackhawk 44 mag now i love these guns but i need something for self defense that i can carry on me in the woods and carry in the truck. i want something with a bigger clip this is why im not guna carry the 44 mag but what would yall recommend? what caliber? is the px4 a good gun to have? or something in a ruger would be better? thanks!


Cummins:

One gun does not do it all. A firearm small enough to conceal on your person comfortably is good for two legged creatures but underpowered for 4 legged creatures.

Let me elaborate:

Recently, I considered purchasing a snub nose 357 revolver thinking I would have a concealed gun I could use for urban protection and backwoods. Unfortunately, the length of the gun barrel will determine the velocity and energy of a round. For example, a 357 caliber fired from a 2 inch barrel produces about the same velocity and energy as a 9mm +P round fired from a 3 inch barrel. I would definitely not want to protect myself against a black bear with my 9mm Beretta Nano but reality is my 3 inch barrel Nano firing a +P round is comparable to a 357 round fired from a firearm with a 2 inch barrel (snub nose).

Hard to accept but it is true. The 357 is an excellent round for protecting yourself against a black bear if the barrel is 4 inches or longer but reduce the barrel length to 2 inches and you will have a firearm comparable to my Beretta Nano shooting +P rounds but with more recoil and noise.

I would stick with your 44 magnum for hiking in the woods and purchase a semi auto single stack 9mm loaded with +P ammo for urban protection. (I carry Gold Dot 124 Grain +P Short Barrel.)

You can Google to verify what I am telling you is factual.

Russ


----------



## cummins (Feb 15, 2012)

thanks guys for the respones. i really like that sig p250 and i like how to can buy caliber kits for it. and thanks russ i hear where your coming from. but i dont think i would really conceal this pistol. i think it will be more in the seat of my truck kin of pistol and when i get out of the truck i might throw it on the outside of my hip. but more then likely it will be a gun for the truck hiking and when i go fishing in those trout streams way out.


----------



## KenMac (Dec 14, 2011)

For woods carry and concealed carry a 10mm is more versatile and can be loaded for intended purposa. Heavy and hot for woods and somewhat milder for cc. Mine shoots great!


----------



## KenMac (Dec 14, 2011)

By the way, mine is a Glock 29sf.


----------

